# MHF 2012 Charity Page all setup



## nukeadmin

https://www.justgiving.com/mhf2012

Is our 2012 charity page, I have also updated the block on the front page so donations can be accepted as from now


----------



## Penquin

Thanks Nuke, glad to see it, now we have all got to use it as much as we can........

Dave


----------



## 100127

Done, why not make it a sticky?


----------



## Pusser

I do hope I am not speaking out of order or causing upset to anyone but I think the following needs to be said although if may have been said already but I cannot find it.

If this is offensive please report me to have the post taken off or if it is repetition, please remove.

I find I feel quite embarrassed when I see the Charity donations received after such a long time. It makes me feel that I am not doing something and overall makes us look a bunch of "not botherers" which I know we are not as we have seen that already before this particular appeal,

I am sure the answer is to sponsor a charity that has a champion for the cause who bumps up and reports on the charity and what is happening. In other words a whiz like Mavis.

Of course then can be no other like Mavis for this sort of thing but I do think that the next charity should be suggested at first by those willing to be a champion of that charity and post, encourage and come up with ideas to raise the funds.

Sorry this is written badly but I am in the middle of a dippy do which means brain fog.


----------

